
Show HN: Rhino NDA – Create a Free Non-Disclosure Agreement (in seconds) - anconia
https://www.rhinonda.com/
======
anconia
I created this NDA generator after I realized many other NDA generators took
too long to use.

The NDA template was drafted by attorneys.

------
artur_makly
1 - i suggest showing a sample of the full content.

2 - then allowing in-line editing of any of the text.
[https://editorjs.io/](https://editorjs.io/)

~~~
anconia
Thank you - Great idea! This is now a potential future feature. My goal is to
focus on ensuring do-it-yourself NDA generation is easy and quick.

------
tylerrobinson
What would it take for a service like this to NOT need the disclaimer about
being “for reference only”?

~~~
anconia
Great question - I may change the wording in the disclaimer but this
disclaimer is standard for do-it-yourself legal information.

------
bradwood
Adding non US jurisdictions would be nice, starting with the EU.

~~~
anconia
This is a future feature. Stay tuned!

